# acromantids keepers



## macro junkie (Mar 26, 2008)

Well over the past few days my acromantids have shed from L1-L2 and i had mayby 5 that get stuck in the middle of sheding.but the ghots mantids on the other hand where fine..both in a room of 20-35% humidity..just wanted to hear from any one that keeps acromantids..do u find they need higher humidity?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 26, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> Well over the past few days my acromantids have shed from L1-L2 and i had mayby 5 that get stuck in the middle of sheding.but the ghots mantids on the other hand where fine..both in a room of 20-35% humidity..just wanted to hear from any one that keeps acromantids..do u find they need higher humidity?


20-35 % is WAY too low for almost all mantids that are currently in stock.

50-60% is a safe minimum.

60-70% is good for most species.


----------



## Picho (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I hold my acromantises in about 80-90% humidity, they always have lots of water drops in their containers.. and no problems with shedding... Problem lies in humidity.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 26, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> 20-35 % is WAY too low for almost all mantids that are currently in stock.50-60% is a safe minimum.
> 
> 60-70% is good for most species.


yer.if u look in my signature i have alot of different species all in same room.i never have any shedding problems but each have there own sweetie jar with wet medium..i have 3 x 1 ft cages,1 has ghost,1 has acromantids and the other has chinese.my room is about 30% humidity.so the net is 30%.this is good for my idols but not for others..,i think i better put some wet moss on the flooring of the net cage in all 3..that should get humiderty up.i dont like to do that tho cause the nympths go missing in the moss  

well after a few months using the mantis place net cages the the zips are starting to brake.1 is allready broke


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 26, 2008)

Picho said:


> Well, I hold my acromantises in about 80-90% humidity, they always have lots of water drops in their containers.. and no problems with shedding... Problem lies in humidity.


yer i know it was humdierty.think i better go get big bag of vermiculite tomorrow,i have moss but like i said above they tend to get lost in it,


----------



## mrblue (Mar 27, 2008)

i cant quote hard numbers as i havent had a hygrometer for years and years, and it wouldnt really be practical or (i assume) accurate to measure the humidty insdie the little plastic cups i kept my acromantis in. however i will say they never had problems moulting, and i sprayed them every couple of days or so, and they would always seem pretty glad about the water (starting to lick/suck/whatever it up as soon as i started spraying, spending ages sucking it off twigs and container sides) so i assume they would have preferred a higher humidity to what i was giving them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes you are right, they are readily taking all the water that you give them so spray them more often, a lot of mine I spray every other day, at least somewhere in their cages. They always want it so I let them have it. Only a few don't. But this species seems to like their water.


----------

